# Help! I just ate a raw piece of turkey bacon!



## anubis404

Gaah I know I'm really stupid, but I thought turkey bacon was just like cold cuts, and that they were precooked. Apparently not. I have been hearing that turkey bacon is usually OK raw. What are my chances of getting a stomach ache?


----------



## Josh66

I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## TATTRAT

it is cooked and processed prior to packing. The reason you cook it is to make it crispy...the ONLY likeness to bacon, turkey bacon will ever have to sweet greasy rub me up good bacon.

I would be more worried that you just ate TURKEY BACON!


----------



## philippians1v21

you probably have a better chance with a stomach ache from worrying.


----------



## epp_b

The real question is: why did you eat turkey bacon, raw or otherwise?  Real men eat real bacon, not that "fakeon" stuff...


----------



## anubis404

Ask my mom, the health freak.

Well, that's good to hear. Thanks guys.


----------



## ferny

They make turkeys out of bacon now?


----------



## anubis404

Of course.


----------

